# pregnant doe behavior changes?



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

My kinder doe should be about three months pregnant. She's been starting to get to be a hand full lately. She beats up on my pygmy jumps on people and bites at my jacket. She's always been a very enthusiastic goat but never to the point of miss behavior. Also she likes to nibble on my pygmies ears. It's been progressing through the past few days. Any ideas why? Or ways to stop her from jumping on me and biting me?


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Are spending less time with her it sounds like she needles something


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I've actually spent more time with her than normal preparing their barn due to the cold weather.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Maybe the either is bothering her or it could just be hormones


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I've read, pregnant does sometimes like to try to move up in the pecking order so their kids are higher up in the herd when they're born (better survival). it could be her hormones going nuts and making her crazy. I mean.....humans do this, why not goats?


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Good point


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

if she's getting too out of hand with you, you're going to have to put her in her place. pinch her ear if she bites you (simulates their biting). i have a moody girl, and she bites sometimes, so i bite her back.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I put her in her place today. She was jealous of another goat getting attention and almost knocked me down. She's never been like that till now. She was always sweet and shy.


----------

